# handgun buying in Florida



## gabe010

Hello 
I am new here and have some questions.
A good friend witha gun license has a couple of guns to sell me.
What rules and regulation cover private sale ?
Do I go to Police office with him to register it ?
Thanks
Gabe


----------



## AirForceShooter

Are you both Florida residents 18 or over?
If you are you give him money and he gives you guns.
Florida has NO gun registration.
Private sales are unregulated.

AFS


----------



## Cat

If you do a private sales in Fla,:smt115 You better get the D.L. Name Address of the one your selling it to. And put it in your lock box for ever. If that person go's and kills or robes a bank,And so on.

If a officer rings your door bell, You better have some paper work. To the one you sold the pistol to.PS Your butt on the line,With no paper work. Sad to bad.......

You can reg your pistol at the police station, But when you buy it form a gun store. If you have your ccw,Then you take it home as you pay for it. If not 3day later you can. S/N of the pistol comes up under your D/L And ccw...

Do your job,Read up:reading:, so you no no what to do.Concealed Weapons or Firearm Program - Division of Licensing, FDACS

You will see you do not have to register your pistols, From 2nd hands.


----------



## Cat

Governor Rick Scott :smt180 SIGNED two priority Second Amendment bills yesterday.


House Bill 155, Privacy of Firearms Owners, sponsored by state Representative Jason Brodeur (R-33) and Senator Greg Evers (R-2) will STOP pediatricians from invading privacy rights of gun owners and bringing anti-gun politics into medical examining rooms was signed into law on June 1 and will take effect IMMEDIATELY.

Houses Bill 45, Penalties for Violating Firearms Preemption Law, sponsored by state Representative Matt Gaetz (R-4) and Senator Joe Negron (R-28) will STOP local politicians and governments from violating Florida law by providing penalties for willful violations was also signed into law on June 1 and will take effect on October 1, 2011. The delay in the effective date is to allow agencies and local governments to REPEAL any and all regulations, policies, and ordinances that violate Florida’s firearms preemption law. Beginning October 1, citizens and organizations may bring actions against agencies and governments for violating Florida’s firearms preemption law. :supz:

“The things that will destroy America are peace at any price,
prosperity at any cost, safety first instead of duty first,
the love of soft living, and the get-rich-quick theory of life.”
Theodore Roosevelt..:smt1099


----------



## denner

I would strongly advise that you call your local sheriffs office and see if the firearm has a clean bill of health(i.e. not stolen)....


----------



## spanish073187

Firearm bill of sale.
http://texasguntrader.com/billofsale.pdf

Not absolutely necessary in FL, but helps to cya.


----------



## prevost

Get a free clean bill of health here, I wont buy a gun without checking here first..FDLE Public Access System | Stolen Guns Search


----------

